# What determines what protocol for FET?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Im am old timer for IVF, having 6 cycles over 7 years, i have researched and researched over the years, so i know quite a bit about it.

FET on the other hand, i know zilch as ive never had frosties before.
I currently have 3 on ice. 1 5AA, 1 5AB and a 5BB. So sll good quality.
I had a 5AA hatching transferred last month on a fresh cycle that ended in a Chemical pregnancy. 😥

Anyway, what determines what sort of FET i will do? I presume my cycles? 
I am now 35. (How did that happen). I have PCOS but reasonably regular cycles. My cycle is not 28 days, but 42. Im pretty spot on for when i ovulate too with positive OPK to confirm.

What do you think? Medicated or natural? If medicated, what sort?

Thanks


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Bubbles,

I’m following your diary and I’m sorry it ended up like that, but the good thing are those frosties. At least one will be your future baby.
Now, I won’t try to answer your question because I don’t have PCOS and don’t know what approach would be for such cases. However, since you had a chemical pregnancy, I would advise you to have some investigation done before your next trial. Let them see your thyroid, clotting factors and no cells. Perhaps you need immune protocol.
All the best,
Cosmo


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Cosmo

As you know, I've been referred for tests. Im just so damn impatient! 
Years ago, i had the blood clotting and NK cell testing done and all came back ok. 
Its funny, because i was on thyroid tablets on my cycle that i had DS. I kick myself why i wasnt on them again this time along with baby aspirin! I had my thyroid checked laat year and was fine however, i guess this could change... they fluctuate.
Im doing so much research and jotting things down for my follow up of things i want to explore.

X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think to a large degree it's down to your preference. I did a natural transfer on my first FET as I didn't want to overload with meds if I could help it. The clinic were happy for me to try 1-2 rounds natural before they would have insisted on medicated. As my cycles are 33 days they did get twitchy about ovulation and insisted I triggered on day 14 so that I didn't spontaneously ovulate and them miss the window. I was happy to do this. 

They set a day zero which is where ec would have been if that cycle was fresh and I did pessaries from that point.
I have pcos and endo so took baby aspirin and also antihistamine as I have bad hay-fever and thought it could help calm my body down from rejecting the embryo, this was all from stuff I'd learned on here not prescribed by the clinic. I was also taking normal pre-conception supplement, folic acid, CoQ10, Niacin B3 and one other that I can't remember. Anyway I was lucky enough to get a bfp on the first FET and had my son.

Following this my wife had a medicated FET with the second embryo from that batch (it was a freeze all) and she also has got a bfp. She went medicated as its easier to plan timelines so worked better for her job. For this she had to take oestrogen 3 times a day from CD2, add in progesterone at day zero and continue both to 12 weeks. 

I think it really doesn't matter which you go with as long as you feel comfortable with it. Also you have amazing quality embryos. Our first was a 5Ba and this one is a 4Bb so not as high as yours!

Keeping everything crossed for your next round x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I just want to draw your attention that it is very important (crucial to be precise)that your tsh is between 1-2. 
When I was preparing for my fet this year, mine was 1.12. In general, I don’t have a problem with tsh and I didn’t have to use the medications when pregnant first time. However, I noticed that while I was living in the UK, my thyroid went higher than usual. Back home in the Middle East was fine. So this time, I checked it before anything and it was ok. I had had my transfer and after 4 days, we flew to the UK. I decided that on the test day to have my thyroid tested.i Imagine, it was more than 3! There is something in water there, maybe too much fluoride that affects the thyroid. Even some studies confirmed it. Immediately u took medications and it went down. I’m now 26 weeks. You really have to be careful about it and once you have your transfer and positive result, check it monthly. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Herts

I will admit, they both sound appealing. I like the fact that a natural means little drugs in my system. I have considered that all the drugs and the impact on my body from EC could have played a part in my MC but im probably clutching straws.
On the flip side, medicated also sounds appealing more so for the timelines and knowing exactly what will happen and when. 
Im guessing my clinic will also get itchy with me and when i will ovulate due to my cycle being 42 days.
I guess i will see what my consultant says.

I tried Q10 and other supplements on my 3rd cycle which ended in my only BFN so i always said i wouldnt bother with them again apart from pre-conception tablets.
Ive been researching about letrozole which is good for women with PCOS when doing FET and also, Prednisone also. So these are things im taken with me to my follow up.

Cosmos

Im definitely going to the doctors on Friday so i can get my thyroid levels checked. 
If i remember, just before my treatment that resulted in my son, my levels were 5.12Mu/L and it was then that i was put on thyroxine. So im definitely going to get these checked.

Im praying that they are high, so that i can go on tablets and it will give me some hope again that i can sustain a pregnancy if im lucky enough to get a BFP again.


----------

